# excision seroma



## brightpea (Nov 11, 2016)

can anyone verify what code set we would use for excision of an abd wall seroma?  i have come across several posts about this topic and the responses are either use 10140 (which doesn't indicate excision), or use a code for excision (2290X), or no response.  any advice? Thank you!!


----------

